# ATV crashes



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Some of these look extremely painful.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

some of them look like ouch and some were funny lol


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Some rough lookin' wrecks, I love the obviously very inexperienced Channel 13 Reporter at 2:44.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

She was probably demonstrating ATV safety.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

The bikes where riding them more than them riding the bikes. lol


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL here it is


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i like the noise he makes as it rolls over him


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

^--- that's somethin i'd prolly do =/


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

BigP said:


> ^--- that's somethin i'd prolly do =/


LOL....Me too!!! The reporter is awesome.


----------

